# Ted Cruz has No Dignity



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Well written piece in the Business Insider saying Ted Cruz has no dignity... because he officially gave it away to Donald Trump.  And I agree, but interested to read what others think?  Link and most of the opinion piece down below in the quote box... but here is the author's argument in a nutshell:

* What is dignity? *
Dignity is "bearing, conduct or speech indicative of self-respect."

So, for example, if a man tweets side-by-side photos of your wife and his wife intending to show that his wife is hot and yours isn't, and then that man beats you in an election, and then he leaves the tweet up for two years, and then you praise him for having "disoriented and distressed members of the media and political establishment" such as yourself, then your speech has failed to indicate self-respect, and you lack dignity.



> *Donald Trump stole Ted Cruz's dignity — but some Republicans have held on to theirs*
> http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-ted-cruz-time-blurb-republicans-dignity-2018-4
> 
> Nearly two years ago, I wrote  a note of warning to House Speaker Paul Ryan: Trump can beat you, but he can only take away your dignity if you surrender it to him voluntarily (or if you are Jeb Bush).
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well written piece in the Business Insider saying Ted Cruz has no dignity... because he officially gave it away to Donald Trump.  And I agree, but interested to read what others think?  Whole opinion piece down below in the quote box... but here is the author's argument in a nutshell:
> 
> * What is dignity? *
> Dignity is "bearing, conduct or speech indicative of self-respect."
> ...




*The more you Liberal's post lowlife character assinations on people the *
*worse your case becomes....Your Party is Flat Dead Broke, and *
*yet you continue to paint the most vile images of yourselves with*
*these hate filled posts.....No one...I repeat No one wants to be around *
*the type of negativity your are surrounding yourselves with....No One !*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The more you Liberal's post lowlife character assinations on people the *
> *worse your case becomes....Your Party is Flat Dead Broke, and *
> *yet you continue to paint the most vile images of yourselves with*
> *these hate filled posts.....No one...I repeat No one wants to be around *
> *the type of negativity your are surrounding yourselves with....No One !*


Did you read the article?  Ted Cruz is running around kissing the ass of a man who has made vicious personal attacks at Ted and his immediate family members (and offering no apology for it).  Attack me all you want- Ted Cruz has demonstrably no dignity left now that we've seen him grovelling to Trump given their history.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did you read the article?  Ted Cruz is running around kissing the ass of a man who has made vicious personal attacks at Ted and his immediate family members (and offering no apology for it).  Attack me all you want- Ted Cruz has demonstrably no dignity left now that we've seen him grovelling to Trump given their history.



*Oh Puleeeeze....Get a life....*

*Your Party is now the center of a Sex Slave Cult investigation and you*
*go dig in a sandbox for " Old " Cruz poop.....Gimmeee a break.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh Puleeeeze....Get a life....*
> 
> *Your Party is now the center of a Sex Slave Cult investigation and you*
> *go dig in a sandbox for " Old " Cruz poop.....Gimmeee a break.*


nonono...  let's talk about Ted Cruz.  You don't see him differently now that he's publicly prostrating himself who called his wife ugly and called him a liar to his face on national TV?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> nonono...  let's talk about Ted Cruz.  You don't see him differently now that he's publicly prostrating himself who called his wife ugly and called him a liar to his face on national TV?


*Usually people that have " Cats " clean the litter box and throw it away....*
*Mr Turd.....just throw it away, don't save it....it smells of Democratic hatred...*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Usually people that have " Cats " clean the litter box and throw it away....*
> *Mr Turd.....just throw it away, don't save it....it smells of Democratic hatred...*


Ahh yes... very good point.  I'll try and keep that all in mind. 

But going back to the article, what did you think of the comments on Nikki Haley. Here let me repost them:


> But the most impressive dignity-retainer is Nikki Haley, the UN ambassador, since she's held onto her dignity _while serving in the federal executive branch_. Not only has she spared herself the usual dignity-squandering chores like defending the president's reaction to the Charlottesville riot. She has also managed to break publicly with the administration, burnish her own political profile, and not get fired.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh yes... very good point.  I'll try and keep that all in mind.
> 
> But going back to the article, what did you think of the comments on Nikki Haley. Here let me repost them:



*What do you think is on the Horizon with HRC and the Allison Mack association.....*

*Oh....by the way Nikki Haley's doing her job quite well.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What do you think is on the Horizon with HRC and the Allison Mack association.....*
> 
> *Oh....by the way Nikki Haley's doing her job quite well.*


I agree on Haley.  I disagree with her politics but unlike "Lyn' Ted" she does seem to be working with Trump in a way that is improving her political stock.

What about Lindsey Graham.  They talk about him in there too.  He's a lot tougher call then Cruz or Haley.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I agree on Haley.  I disagree with her politics but unlike "Lyn' Ted" she does seem to be working with Trump in a way that is improving her political stock.
> 
> What about Lindsey Graham.  They talk about him in there too.  He's a lot tougher call then Cruz or Haley.



*Is Lindsey Graham gunna call out HRC for her DEEP association with NXIVM and Allison Mack.......*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Is Lindsey Graham gunna call out HRC for her DEEP association with NXIVM and Allison Mack.......*


Yes I suppose if I were on your side I'd be trying to change the subject away from Trump too.  

Anyway that NXIVM stuff is crazy.  I try not to read those type of stories but that one is oh my god good.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten more comments.  Two years ago Cruz was going to shut down the government and lead the Tea Party into the White House... and now he's licking Trump's boots hoping to save his job.  Totally disgusting and I'm embarrassed for how far he's fallen.   

Are all the conservatives just going to pretend it didn't happen?  Does it just get swept under the rug or do any of you have thoughts on what this might mean for Cruz's political future?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I suppose if I were on your side I'd be trying to change the subject away from Trump too.
> 
> Anyway that NXIVM stuff is crazy.  I try not to read those type of stories but that one is oh my god good.



*When I go to a restaurant and order a dinner I want a dinner, not a " Fantasy " Dinner.*
*You are trying to converse about a " Fantasy ", I am asking YOU about Reality.....*

*The POTUS has done nothing....Zero....You have NO evidence...*
*None of the Individuals Mueller has had charged ..are charged with*
*Crimes....Everyone is due to " Entrapment " comments....*
*Mueller is a piece of Shit.*
*Andrew Weissman is a piece of shit with a Long record of false imprisionment.*

*You know exactly what the NXIVM is, who it's related too, how deep it goes, how*
*many Democrats AND Rhinos are implicated.....It's damn disgusting and needs to*
*be brought out in the public for PLAIN View !!!!!!*

*You patsy ass Liberals tried to scoff about Pizzagate, YOU KNOW IT'S REAL AND YOU KNOW HILLARY RODHAM CLINTON IS INVOLVED !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten more comments.  Two years ago Cruz was going to shut down the government and lead the Tea Party into the White House... and now he's licking Trump's boots hoping to save his job.  Totally disgusting and I'm embarrassed for how far he's fallen.
> 
> Are all the conservatives just going to pretend it didn't happen?  Does it just get swept under the rug or do any of you have thoughts on what this might mean for Cruz's political future?




*A Nothing Burger......Enjoy !*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A Nothing Burger......Enjoy !*


So you don't think lowering himself to a man who so humiliated him this past election won't effect his standing with the alfa alt right, gun toting, pickup truck driving far right wing Ted Nuggent style conservatives who are his base?  I'm not a conservative so I don't know if Im really the one to judge...  but even for Lyn' Ted that might be a bridge too far for his supporters to follow..


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you don't think lowering himself to a man who so humiliated him this past election won't effect his standing with the alfa alt right, gun toting, pickup truck driving far right wing Ted Nuggent style conservatives who are his base?  I'm not a conservative but I don't know...  even for Lyn' Ted that might be a bridge too far.


*No you are not a Conservative.....*

*Now stop with the empty bag sales.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No you are not a Conservative.....*
> 
> *Now stop with the empty bag sales.....*


I said I was like his base?  Umm not sure where that came from... as actually I think I wondered aloud how acting like a girlie man can't be going over well with his "Texas Tough" base of support.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I said I was his base?  Umm not sure where that came from... as actually I think I wondered aloud how acting like a girlie man can't be going over well with his "Texas Tough" base of support.




*Not only are you a Dork, you cannot read/comprehend responses....*

*Let's just stick to insults with you.....You like that much better Mr Turd.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Not only are you a Dork, you cannot read/comprehend responses....*
> 
> *Let's just stick to insults with you.....You like that much better Mr Turd.*


We're going to stick with insults.  Idk.  You sure this is the best path forward for us?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Remember when it was all about the collusion


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

*Everyday there's a " New " turd delivered to the Whitehouse steps via Democrats....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We're going to stick with insults.  Idk.  You sure this is the best path forward for us?


There's always the ignore button.  You know, so you can maintain your dignity.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

You keep calling me a turd.  And I'm flattered that you like my shade throwing enough to be stealing lines I came up with and have successfully tormented Lion and you conservatives with... but can't you come up with your own material?  It feels like intellectual theft.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You keep calling me a turd.  And I'm flattered that you like my shade throwing enough to be stealing lines I came up with and have successfully tormented Lion and you conservatives with... but can't you come up with your own material?  It feels like intellectual theft.



*Don't flatter yourself, you're full off Caca and you've " Earned " the Turd.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Don't flatter yourself, you're full off Caca and you've " Earned " the Turd.*


lol


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

So did anyone read the article in my OP?  I find it fascinating.  Trump's administration is not afraid to burn even the closest of allies when politically expedient.  Some Republican's have done well in this environment and you see their stock rising.  Others... not so much.  





> *Donald Trump stole Ted Cruz's dignity — but some Republicans have held on to theirs*
> http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-ted-cruz-time-blurb-republicans-dignity-2018-4
> 
> Nearly two years ago, I wrote  a note of warning to House Speaker Paul Ryan: Trump can beat you, but he can only take away your dignity if you surrender it to him voluntarily (or if you are Jeb Bush).
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So did anyone read the article in my OP?  I find it fascinating.  Trump's administration is not afraid to burn even the closest of allies when politically expedient.  Some Republican's have done well in this environment and you see their stock rising.  Others... not so much.


Kinda sounds like you are afraid of Mr Cruz.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kinda sounds like you are afraid of Mr Cruz.


Well... actually I'd say I was more feeling pity for him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You keep calling me a turd.  And I'm flattered that you like my shade throwing enough to be stealing lines I came up with and have successfully tormented Lion and you conservatives with... but can't you come up with your own material?  It feels like intellectual theft.


It's what they do, they have no real ideas or imagination to speak of, never have, that's why they are followers. They completely abandoned conservatism for Trumpism.


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's what they do, they have no real ideas or imagination to speak of, never have, that's why they are followers. They completely abandoned conservatism for Trumpism.


Trump is merely the latest figurehead for the American fascist movement, who have for years been trying to disguise themselves as "conservative".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's what they do, they have no real ideas or imagination to speak of, never have, that's why they are followers. They completely abandoned conservatism for Trumpism.


What was the alternative?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump is merely the latest figurehead for the American fascist movement, who have for years been trying to disguise themselves as "conservative".


I watched the documentary about the Hitler Youth program last night, very interesting. Like seeds to spread and infiltrate the world beyond for decades and decades.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was the alternative?
> View attachment 2423


Yes, yes, you have made it obvious the fear and loathing you have been instructed to hold for Hillary (beyond any provable, logical facts) . . . so much so that you accept wholeheartedly the joke that now presides.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watched the documentary about the Hitler Youth program last night, very interesting. Like seeds to spread and infiltrate the world beyond for decades and decades.


Are you trying not to say something?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, you have made it obvious the fear and loathing you have been instructed to hold for Hillary (beyond any provable, logical facts) . . . so much so that you accept wholeheartedly the joke that now presides.


Not you though, right? You would rather have BJ Clinton back in the white house with his criminal crime family foundation, pay to play, the country be damned. Of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not you though, right? You would rather have BJ Clinton back in the white house with his criminal crime family foundation, pay to play, the country be damned. Of course.


Instead you prefer the Trump crime family with the Trump foundation that pays off Trumps own legal fees and settlements, buys him self portraits, one he never donates to? . . . and pay to play was the title of the Trump admin welcome letter. Every bad thing Obama and Hillary were accused of (but there never was any actual proof of) Trump does tenfold . . . and you cheer him on. Get real, we have our receivers on out here and pay attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead you prefer the Trump crime family with the Trump foundation that pays off Trumps own legal fees and settlements, buys him self portraits, one he never donates to? . . . and pay to play was the title of the Trump admin welcome letter. Every bad thing Obama and Hillary were accused of (but there never was any actual proof of) Trump does tenfold . . . and you cheer him on. Get real, we have our receivers on out here and pay attention.


Anything we got  Iz better than HRC would have been. Yafolla?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anything we got  Iz better than HRC would have been. Yafolla?


My point exactly . . . whatever insanity you imagined about Hillary Trump actually does and well beyond what you ever imagined about Hillary. The depth of his criminality will continue to unfold.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My point exactly . . . whatever insanity you imagined about Hillary Trump actually does and well beyond what you ever imagined about Hillary. The depth of his criminality will continue to unfold.


Imagined? Did you not listen to your boy comeys assessment? I am sure the HawIian would be happy to post it for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Imagined? Did you not listen to your boy comeys assessment? I am sure the HawIian would be happy to post it for you.


Does having lived or just been in Hawaii make one a "Hawaiian"?


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... actually I'd say I was more feeling pity for him.


*-> WHY <-*


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does having lived or just been in Hawaii make one a "Hawaiian"?


*Does having lived or just been in Texas make one " Texan ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does having lived or just been in Hawaii make one a "Hawaiian"?


No but,
Being Hawaiian makes you Hawaiian.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No but,
> Being Hawaiian makes you Hawaiian.


So in turn lying makes you a liar, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So in turn lying makes you a liar, right?


Yes, why are you being mean to the kenyan?


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not you though, right? You would rather have BJ Clinton back in the white house with his criminal crime family foundation, pay to play, the country be damned. Of course.


Your opinions of HRC are based on lies.  As much as you want to believe them they are still lies.  HRC is not under investigation Trump is.  Special counsel Robert Mueller has  assembled a team of at least 17 lawyers to investigate Donald Trump "and they can't believe what they're finding."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your opinions of HRC are based on lies.  As much as you want to believe them they are still lies.  HRC is not under investigation Trump is.  Special counsel Robert Mueller has  assembled a team of at least 17 lawyers to investigate Donald Trump "and they can't believe what they're finding."


WOW, you are in worse shape than I thought, do you think HRC broke any laws in the handling of her E-mails?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your opinions of HRC are based on lies.  As much as you want to believe them they are still lies.  HRC is not under investigation Trump is.  Special counsel Robert Mueller has  assembled a team of at least 17 lawyers to investigate Donald Trump "and they can't believe what they're finding."


Pfffttt....
From January 2018.

National Security
*FBI has been investigating the Clinton Foundation for months*

By Matt Zapotosky and Devlin Barrett 
January 5 Email the author
The FBI has been investigating the Clinton Foundation for months, reviving a probe that was dialed back during the 2016 campaign amid tensions between Justice Department prosecutors and FBI agents about the politically charged case, according to people familiar with the matter.

The inquiry resumed about a year ago. Agents are now trying to determine if any donations made to the foundation were linked to official acts when Hillary Clinton was secretary of state from 2009 to 2013, these people said. The people did not identify what specific donations or interactions agents are scrutinizing.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/the-fbi-is-investigating-the-clinton-foundation/2018/01/05/1aca0d4a-f1cf-11e7-97bf-bba379b809ab_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.c252df801294


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WOW, you are in worse shape than I thought, do you think HRC broke any laws in the handling of her E-mails?


Emails?  What a load of crap?  The FBI found no reason to prosecute. 

*July 2016 – Investigation concludes*
On July 5, 2016, FBI Director Comey announced in a statement he read to press and television reporters at FBI headquarters in Washington, DC, that the FBI had completed its investigation and was referring it to the State Department with the recommendation "that no charges are appropriate in this case." He added, "Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Emails?  What a load of crap?  The FBI found no reason to prosecute.  Again Trump is the one now under investigation and "they can't believe what they are finding."
> 
> *July 2016 – Investigation concludes*
> On July 5, 2016, FBI Director Comey announced in a statement he read to press and television reporters at FBI headquarters in Washington, DC, that the FBI had completed its investigation and was referring it to the State Department with the recommendation "that no charges are appropriate in this case." He added, "Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case."


Jim Comey? He will be locked up right beside that law-breakin whore HRC.
I thought the Clinton cock suckin whore Loretta lynch was supposed to decide if someone will be referred for prosecution not the FBI.


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jim Comey? He will be locked up right beside that law-breakin whore HRC.
> I thought the Clinton cock suckin whore Loretta lynch was supposed to decide if someone will be referred for prosecution not the FBI.


Oh I forgot this is the deep state at work - a big conspiracy against reality.  Carry on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Oh I forgot this is the deep state at work - a big conspiracy against reality.  Carry on.


Can you answer I question? Who is lying, McCabe or Comey?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Oh I forgot this is the deep state at work - a big conspiracy against reality.  Carry on.


Ok, I will,
*Obama Justice Dept.’s attempts to influence investigations exposed in McCabe probe*
Search
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/apr/23/justice-departments-attempts-influence-investigati/


US Attorney Loretta Lynch, center, looks to Attorney General Eric Holder as with President Barack Obama at right, in the Roosevelt Room of the White House in Washington, Saturday, Nov. 8, 2014, where the president announced that he will nominate ... more >


 Print
By Jeff Mordock - The Washington Times - Monday, April 23, 2018
Tucked inside the inspector general’s report on former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe was the story of an August 2016 phone call from a high-ranking Justice Department official who Mr. McCabe thought was trying to shut down the FBI’s probe into the Clinton Foundation at a time when Hillary Clinton was running for president.

The official was “very pissed off” at the FBI, the report says, and demanded to know why the FBI was still pursuing the Clinton Foundation when the Justice Department considered the case dormant.

Former FBI officials said the fact that a call was made is even more stunning than its content.

* *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No but,
> Being Hawaiian makes you Hawaiian.


Yet again, those who can do, those who can't lie about it (see: Donald J. Trump).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump is merely the latest figurehead for the American fascist movement, who have for years been trying to disguise themselves as "conservative".


Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watched the documentary about the Hitler Youth program last night, very interesting. Like seeds to spread and infiltrate the world beyond for decades and decades.


Too bad Genovese has you people pegged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet again, those who can do, those who can't lie about it (see: Donald J. Trump).


Cute


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump is merely the latest figurehead for the American fascist movement, who have for years been trying to disguise themselves as "conservative".




Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." *For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid thatsome of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.--Genovese*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does having lived or just been in Hawaii make one a "Hawaiian"?


Ask Wez if he feels Hawaiian after he left his carbon footprint on the Western Pacific


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watched the documentary about the Hitler Youth program last night, very interesting. Like seeds to spread and infiltrate the world beyond for decades and decades.


That's your IPD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does having lived or just been in Hawaii make one a "Hawaiian"?


You the expert?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My point exactly . . . whatever insanity you imagined about Hillary Trump actually does and well beyond what you ever imagined about Hillary. The depth of his criminality will continue to unfold.


Your Individual Punctuation Disorder is on a roll.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your opinions of HRC are based on lies.  As much as you want to believe them they are still lies.  HRC is not under investigation Trump is.  Special counsel Robert Mueller has  assembled a team of at least 17 lawyers to investigate Donald Trump "and they can't believe what they're finding."


You people don't hear too good do yah?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You the expert?


Ahhhhhh, Kahuna Lolo


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So did anyone read the article in my OP?  I find it fascinating.  Trump's administration is not afraid to burn even the closest of allies when politically expedient.  Some Republican's have done well in this environment and you see their stock rising.  Others... not so much.


You act like this has never happened before. Obama and HRC practically killed each other politically when they during their campaigns then suddenly they are BFFs...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your opinions of HRC are based on lies.  As much as you want to believe them they are still lies.  HRC is not under investigation Trump is.  Special counsel Robert Mueller has  assembled a team of at least 17 lawyers to investigate Donald Trump "and they can't believe what they're finding."


Trump is under investigation?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 23, 2018)

I was just watching a show called" Adam Ruins Everything". He was going over conspiracy theories and how they can consume you. One of the things they used as an example is when people try to find things that are not there.  They show the letters G.O.P. and then this crazy looking lady stands there looking at the letters and says dramatically,  Grand Old Putin, then starts babbling about how this must go way deeper.

It made me think about all you Looney Lefties in here...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhhhhh, Kahuna Lolo


Kahuna waha nui nui.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kahuna waha nui nui.


Kahuna kukae


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Your opinions of HRC are based on lies.  As much as you want to believe them they are still lies.  HRC is not under investigation Trump is.  Special counsel Robert Mueller has  assembled a team of at least 17 lawyers to investigate Donald Trump *"and they can't believe what they're finding.*"


*Hillary Rodham Clinton is a Lying Criminal Sicko ......*
*And the last statement in quotes is a Mutha Fuckin Lie....*
*And you FULL WELL KNOW IT !*

*Post documents to support it, not pussy ass leaks......*
*Ya Fuckin LIAR !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hillary Rodham Clinton is a Lying Criminal Sicko ......*
> *And the last statement in quotes is a Mutha Fuckin Lie....*
> *And you FULL WELL KNOW IT !*
> 
> ...


He/ she knows.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

*Ewa Beach Raceway....may it rise again one day !*

*Kalaeola Raceway...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ewa Beach Raceway....may it rise again one day !*
> 
> *Kalaeola Raceway...*


Campbell Park!


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Campbell Park!


*Campbell Industrial Park...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people don't hear too good do yah?


*COMEY LAWYERS UP...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Emails?  What a load of crap?  The FBI found no reason to prosecute.
> 
> *July 2016 – Investigation concludes*
> On July 5, 2016, FBI Director Comey announced in a statement he read to press and television reporters at FBI headquarters in Washington, DC, that the FBI had completed its investigation and was referring it to the State Department with the recommendation "that no charges are appropriate in this case." He added, "Although there is evidence of potential violations of the statutes regarding the handling of classified information, our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case."


*COMEY LAWYERS UP...*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You act like this has never happened before. Obama and HRC practically killed each other politically when they during their campaigns then suddenly they are BFFs...


No I don't think I can honestly say the Trump admin is anything like I've seen before.  Just take Jeff Sessions for example.  He was Trump very first main stream supporter... and look at how Trump talks about him and postures and threatened once Sessions requesed himself and left it up to Trump to prove his innocence to the special prosecutor.

Normally I'd say leave the President alone, he's busy running the country.  But in this case the charge is treason.  Anyway, no no no it's not normal it's fucking bizarre.  And if even creepy Jeff Sessions knows it- the rest of you nutters ought to see which way this is going too.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *COMEY LAWYERS UP...*


I'd imagine Comey has been lawyered up for quite some time now.  You keep posting it... but I don't understand why you think it's important.  He just squared up to a sitting American President.  Unless the plan is they go outside and dual, he likely is going to need lawyers.

So what do you think of Republican's releasing "Comey's Memos?"  Have to say, kinda seems like a tactile error now that the public has had a chance to digest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No I don't think I can honestly say the Trump admin is anything like I've seen before.  Just take Jeff Sessions for example.  He was Trump very first main stream supporter... and look at how Trump talks about him and postures and threatened once Sessions requesed himself and left it up to Trump to prove his innocence to the special prosecutor.
> 
> Normally I'd say leave the President alone, he's busy running the country.  But in this case the charge is treason.  Anyway, no no no it's not normal it's fucking bizarre.  And if even creepy Jeff Sessions knows it- the rest of you nutters ought to see which way this is going too.


Innocent of what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'd imagine Comey has been lawyered up for quite some time now.  You keep posting it... but I don't understand why you think it's important.  He just squared up to a sitting American President.  Unless the plan is they go outside and dual, he likely is going to need lawyers.
> 
> So what do you think of Republican's releasing "Comey's Memos?"  Have to say, kinda seems like a tactile error now that the public has had a chance to digest.


Good or bad, I want to see what is going on. Too bad the justice dept and FBI aren't cooperating.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Innocent of what?


Well that's the question isn't it?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good or bad, I want to see what is going on. Too bad the justice dept and FBI aren't cooperating.


The Justice Dept and FBI aren't cooperating?  Uhh... yea how dare they do their jobs.  Don't they know who Trump it?  

Trump should have released his tax returns and killed this story ages ago.  But of course he knew better and now that it's spiraled on him.  If he's innocent then he brought this on himself, if he's guilt then all I can say is he should follow his friend Howard Stern's advise and "run!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The Justice Dept and FBI aren't cooperating?  Uhh... yea how dare they do their jobs.  Don't they know who Trump it?
> 
> Trump should have released his tax returns and killed this story ages ago.  But of course he knew better and now that it's spiraled on him.  If he's innocent then he brought this on himself, if he's guilt then all I can say is he should follow his friend Howard Stern's advise and "run!"


Not releasing the documents as to why they started this investigation.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not releasing the documents as to why they started this investigation.


It's why they started looking... 
And in this case, looking seems to have lead to finding.  

Perhaps if there was not a reason to look, they would wouldn't have found.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's why they started looking...
> And in this case, looking seems to have lead to finding.
> 
> Perhaps if there was not a reason to look, they would wouldn't have found.  That's all I'm saying.


So you are a fascist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No I don't think I can honestly say the Trump admin is anything like I've seen before.  Just take Jeff Sessions for example.  He was Trump very first main stream supporter... and look at how Trump talks about him and postures and threatened once Sessions requesed himself and left it up to Trump to prove his innocence to the special prosecutor.
> 
> Normally I'd say leave the President alone, he's busy running the country.  But in this case the charge is treason.  Anyway, no no no it's not normal it's fucking bizarre.  And if even creepy Jeff Sessions knows it- the rest of you nutters ought to see which way this is going too.


Treason.  That’s a new one for you nutters.  Now that’s tenacious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

*Ted Cruz Endorses Trump 2020...*
*2024*


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The Justice Dept and FBI aren't cooperating?  Uhh... yea how dare they do their jobs.  Don't they know who Trump it?
> 
> Trump should have released his tax returns and killed this story ages ago.  But of course he knew better and now that it's spiraled on him.  If he's innocent then he brought this on himself, if he's guilt then all I can say is he should follow his friend Howard Stern's advise and "run!"


*T....this is what I think of thee...*


*




*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ted Cruz Endorses Trump 2020...*
> *2024*


I don't know if Ted Cruz can currently win a Senate race in Texas.... let alone become the nations President.  

Time will tell, but I don't think anyone who watched him try and shut down the government because of Planned Parenthood sees him as a trustworthy commander and chief.  Like that really was the moment that he lost his mojo.  It's just gone down hill from there...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know if Ted Cruz can currently win a Senate race in Texas.... let alone become the nations President.
> 
> Time will tell, but I don't think anyone who watched him try and shut down the government because of Planned Parenthood sees him as a trustworthy commander and chief.  Like that really was the moment that he lost his mojo.  It's just gone down hill from there...


I don't think that hurt him with anyone that follows politics, I think this whole Trump thing hurt him bad, he should have stuck to his guns and not caved.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think that hurt him with anyone that follows politics, I think this whole Trump thing hurt him bad, he should have stuck to his guns and not caved.


Yea... his instincts failed him with regard to Trump.  Honestly he'd probably be happier to retire, get a show on one of those Christian TV stations like Mike Huckabee.  If Hannity can make hundreds of millions peddling his opinion, imagine what Ted Cruz can do...


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea... his instincts failed him with regard to Trump.  Honestly he'd probably be happier to retire, get a show on one of those Christian TV stations like Mike Huckabee.  If Hannity can make hundreds of millions peddling his opinion, imagine what Ted Cruz can do...



*Ohhh....Mr Turd ...stop trying to peddle the runs...*


----------



## tenacious (May 3, 2018)

So are there any good betting sites, where you can gamble on the outcome of the elections and primaries?  I really would like to put a few bucks down that TC loses his senate seat.  Just call it a premonition, but I really sense that he's going to lose.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So are there any good betting sites, where you can gamble on the outcome of the elections and primaries?  I really would like to put a few bucks down that TC loses his senate seat.  Just call it a premonition, but I really sense that he's going to lose.


*Wanna Bet !*

*Beto who's real name is Robert Francis O'Rourke is a phony*
*that is pandering to the Hispanic Voters and using Bernie Sanders*
*money generating machine Revolution Messaging.......*
*Talk about a Lying hypocrite ....he says he didn't use any outside*
*funding sources, yet there it is in black and white....*
*A fuckin LIAR...*
*Texas Hates LIARS !!!!*
*Except all the recent Liberals from California who ran with their*
*pensions to Texas and want California in Texas....Fat Chance !*

*Go to Vegas and Bet your ass, you'll come back with just a bloody*
*culo...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So are there any good betting sites, where you can gamble on the outcome of the elections and primaries?  I really would like to put a few bucks down that TC loses his senate seat.  Just call it a premonition, but I really sense that he's going to lose.


More predictions, SMFH.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Wanna Bet !*
> 
> *Beto who's real name is Robert Francis O'Rourke is a phony*
> *that is pandering to the Hispanic Voters and using Bernie Sanders*
> ...


T Iz just another wackadoodle.
When will they learn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So are there any good betting sites, where you can gamble on the outcome of the elections and primaries?  I really would like to put a few bucks down that TC loses his senate seat.  Just call it a premonition, but I really sense that he's going to lose.


Betting sites? hmmmmm? CNN, MsNBC, ABC, etc.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More predictions, SMFH.


Predictions I'll wager money on.  That by its very nature makes it a different kind of prediction.  It ups the excitement factor a few clicks...


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> T Iz just another wackadoodle.
> When will they learn.


Joe and his alter ego screen-name nono; having a conversation about how much they hate me...  lol  Too cute.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Predictions I'll wager money on.  That by its very nature makes it a different kind of prediction.  It ups the excitement factor a few clicks...


So, you wouldn't have bet HRC would have beat the Donald? The FBI and the DOJ sure did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe and his alter ego screen-name nono; having a conversation about how much they hate me...  lol  Too cute.


I don't hate you, you seem ok sometimes and then you run out of runway then crash and burn.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you wouldn't have bet HRC would have beat the Donald? The FBI and the DOJ sure did.


Any proof on the FBI, DOJ conspiracy?  Or is this some nuttter news, deep state aluminum hat conspiracy theory.  
I mean honestly... I wish you'd cut and paste an article that claims this is the case and lets have a talk about what and what is not fake news.  

As for would I have bet HRC was going to win?  I really did think she was going to win that election but boy was I wrong.  But such is as it goes in a democracy.  Woulda been nice if Trump and Republican's had corrected the ship, but all I see is tax-cut and spending which everyone knows is unsustainable.  Time to clean house again... hopefully dems can do better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Any proof on the FBI, DOJ conspiracy?  Or is this some nuttter news, deep state aluminum hat conspiracy theory.
> I mean honestly... I wish you'd cut and paste an article that claims this is the case and lets have a talk about what and what is not fake news.
> 
> As for would I have bet HRC was going to win?  I really did think she was going to win that election but boy was I wrong.  But such is as it goes in a democracy.  Woulda been nice if Trump and Republican's had corrected the ship, but all I see is tax-cut and spending which everyone knows is unsustainable.  Time to clean house again... hopefully dems can do better.


We are the new and our own Puerto Rico, corrupt leadership, high spending, with a dwindling tax base. Did their demise involve sex scandals, a constant barrage of lies and a group of people that looked the other way to all that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Any proof on the FBI, DOJ conspiracy?  Or is this some nuttter news, deep state aluminum hat conspiracy theory.
> I mean honestly... I wish you'd cut and paste an article that claims this is the case and lets have a talk about what and what is not fake news.
> 
> As for would I have bet HRC was going to win?  I really did think she was going to win that election but boy was I wrong.  But such is as it goes in a democracy.  Woulda been nice if Trump and Republican's had corrected the ship, but all I see is tax-cut and spending which everyone knows is unsustainable.  Time to clean house again... hopefully dems can do better.


Why was McCabe fired and the others demoted?
Did you happen to see the e-mails?
Did you happen to read about HRC getting off after committing many felonies?
Did you happen to see Comey deciding not to prosecute HRC? Not his duty, BTW.
Did you happen to read about McCabe and Comey accuse each other of lying?
Did you happen to hear about Lynch giving BJ Clinton a BJ on the tarmac?
Did you happen to hear Holder was held in contempt of congress?

I am sure I am forgetting a whole bunch more, please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why was McCabe fired and the others demoted?
> Did you happen to see the e-mails?
> Did you happen to read about HRC getting off after committing many felonies?
> Did you happen to see Comey deciding not to prosecute HRC? Not his duty, BTW.
> ...


But what about Bob?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are the new and our own Puerto Rico, corrupt leadership, high spending, with a dwindling tax base. Did their demise involve sex scandals, a constant barrage of lies and a group of people that looked the other way to all that?


Yes, Puerto Rico, a conservative bastion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are the new and our own Puerto Rico, corrupt leadership, high spending, with a dwindling tax base. Did their demise involve sex scandals, a constant barrage of lies and a group of people that looked the other way to all that?


You're such a tool.
Get back to me on the "dwindling tax base" when the government cant find anyone to take those jobs.
Think about it, dipstick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But what about Bob?


That is the best response I have received from you, evah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a tool.
> Get back to me on the "dwindling tax base" when the government cant find anyone to take those jobs.
> Think about it, dipstick.


Less taxes less revenue, supply side strikes out again . . . and I notice you stayed well clear of the other issues in my post.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Less taxes less revenue, supply side strikes out again . . . and I notice you stayed well clear of the other issues in my post.


Give him a break - he didn't even understand that one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Less taxes less revenue, supply side strikes out again . . . and I notice you stayed well clear of the other issues in my post.


If the government is hurting for revenue, why are they handing out such great pay and benefits?
You didnt think.
I asked you to think.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Give him a break - he didn't even understand that one.


Us proles spend most of our time just getting by.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the government is hurting for revenue, why are they handing out such great pay and benefits?
> You didnt think.
> I asked you to think.


You haven't a clue, how long will it last?


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe and his alter ego screen-name nono; having a conversation about how much they hate me...  lol  Too cute.


*If I ever meet you in person I'll buy you Extra Strength Tylenol .....you really*
*fuckin need it....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*…Trump Fully Endorses Cruz for TX-Senate…*
by Charlie Spiering


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the government is hurting for revenue, why are they handing out such great pay and benefits?
> You didnt think.
> I asked you to think.


Before we go after teachers and trash men to balance the nations spending... my thought is the key to growing American is continuing to grow our prosperous middle class.  The money doesn't trickle down, so to me it feels a lot like the tax code is now paying rich people for being rich.    

My vote is maybe this time we look at the tax write offs for private jets, the tax hikes on blue states and the rest of the junk that was throw in Trump's slap dash Tax Cut.  There is a lot of fat in there.  Also I think it's time to look at the write offs for religious institutions as well.  Then maybe we can talk about the teachers and the trash men.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Before we go after teachers and trash men to balance the nations spending... my thought is the key to growing American is continuing to grow our prosperous middle class.  The money doesn't trickle down, so to me it feels a lot like the tax code is now paying rich people for being rich.
> 
> My vote is maybe this time we look at the tax write offs for private jets, the tax hikes on blue states and the rest of the junk that was throw in Trump's slap dash Tax Cut.  There is a lot of fat in there.  Also I think it's time to look at the write offs for religious institutions as well.  Then maybe we can talk about the teachers and the trash men.


Any of those jobs not getting filled?
Didn't think so.

Its nice when we agree.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Any proof on the FBI, DOJ conspiracy?  Or is this some nuttter news, deep state aluminum hat conspiracy theory.
> I mean honestly... I wish you'd cut and paste an article that claims this is the case and lets have a talk about what and what is not fake news.
> 
> As for would I have bet HRC was going to win?  I really did think she was going to win that election but boy was I wrong.  But such is as it goes in a democracy.  Woulda been nice if Trump and Republican's had corrected the ship, but all I see is tax-cut and spending which everyone knows is unsustainable.  Time to clean house again... hopefully dems can do better.



*Trump has righted the ship, now it's sailing away with out YOU !*
*Stop watching CNN, MSNBC and the other hard Left Socialist News *
*channels and do your own research....You will be surprised !*
*He's kickin Ass and that's with all the Democratic Rodents chewin at his*
*heels !*

*If the Democrats get back in office.... unemployment will go up, the economy will*
*take a dump and earnings will go back in the toilet. Not to mention every Banana*
*Republic loser Nation will crawl back onto the belly of the Democrats and start*
*sucking the life out of America again......*

*I do NOT want that ever again for AMERICA.....as far as I'm concerned the *
*Democratic Party can Fuck Off and die in a corner some where....*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Before we go after teachers and trash men to balance the nations spending... my thought is the key to growing American is continuing to grow our prosperous middle class.  The money doesn't trickle down, so to me it feels a lot like the tax code is now paying rich people for being rich.
> 
> My vote is maybe this time we look at the tax write offs for private jets, the tax hikes on blue states and the rest of the junk that was throw in Trump's slap dash Tax Cut.  There is a lot of fat in there.  Also I think it's time to look at the write offs for religious institutions as well.  Then maybe we can talk about the teachers and the trash men.



*Religious Institutions are OFF LIMITS except Muslim ones......They need to disappear....*
*The rest of your post is Trash......go do some research.....*


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Any of those jobs not getting filled?
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Its nice when we agree.


Any of the jobs not getting filled?  Not sure I follow...


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Religious Institutions are OFF LIMITS except Muslim ones......They need to disappear....*
> *The rest of your post is Trash......go do some research.....*


Why do religious institutions require the public to subsidize their tax free lifestyles?  I mean, just feels to me like rather then lots of government sponsored religion- the nations teachers and waste management engineers could do with a little bit more immediate salvation.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Any of the jobs not getting filled?  Not sure I follow...



*Unemployment at 3.9......that's kinda low isn't it Mr Turd......*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why do religious institutions require the public to subsidize their tax free lifestyles?  I mean, just feels to me like rather then lots of government sponsored religion- the nations teachers and waste management engineers could do with a little bit more immediate salvation.


*Teachers should be paid by performance.....*
*If the students aren't performing, then the teachers will not receive*
*" Performance " pay.....*
*Trash men are a thing of the past.....100 % recycle and automate...*
*They get in the way with their demands for " Pay " and no performance*
*day after day.......*
*Automate and re-educate......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Any of those jobs not getting filled?
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Its nice when we agree.


A new report shows nearly 2,000 teaching positions in Arizona remain vacant four months into the school year.

And 866 teachers have quit since August or just never showed up.

http://tucson.com/news/local/we-continue-to-worsen-nearly-arizona-teaching-jobs-remain-vacant/article_1c8d665a-a422-5c7b-95b9-98afe0cb0c6f.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A new report shows nearly 2,000 teaching positions in Arizona remain vacant four months into the school year.
> 
> And 866 teachers have quit since August or just never showed up.
> 
> http://tucson.com/news/local/we-continue-to-worsen-nearly-arizona-teaching-jobs-remain-vacant/article_1c8d665a-a422-5c7b-95b9-98afe0cb0c6f.html


Nice try finding a unicorn.
Read deeper, grasshopper.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice try finding a unicorn.
> Read deeper, grasshopper.


So blinders it is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So blinders it is.


Take em off.
I'll hold your hand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Take em off.
> I'll hold your hand.


So witty, so chic for a third grader. What a buffoon you have become . . . morphing into the others you have lost your shadow.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So witty, so chic for a third grader. What a buffoon you have become . . . morphing into the others you have lost your shadow.


Thanks.
Is that all?


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Unemployment at 3.9......that's kinda low isn't it Mr Turd......*


Is it at 3.9 and yet wages still aren't going up. 
Trumps economy cost taxpayers $2 Trillion in debt.  If all it's done is created more $10/hr service industry jobs then it doesn't feel to me like we got our money's worth.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice try finding a unicorn.
> Read deeper, grasshopper.


Is there a quote or something from the article you can cut and paste so we're all on the same page about what were arguing about?  Or are you serious with the go re-read the article and come up with my argument for me thing you've got going on here...


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A new report shows nearly 2,000 teaching positions in Arizona remain vacant four months into the school year.
> 
> And 866 teachers have quit since August or just never showed up.
> 
> http://tucson.com/news/local/we-continue-to-worsen-nearly-arizona-teaching-jobs-remain-vacant/article_1c8d665a-a422-5c7b-95b9-98afe0cb0c6f.html


It takes a four year degree to become a teacher, and yet the job probably pays $40k per year in AZ?  Yea I bet they are having a hard time getting teachers as you'd have to be a sucker to take that deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It takes a four year degree to become a teacher, and yet the job probably pays $40k per year in AZ?  Yea I bet they are having a hard time getting teachers as you'd have to be a sucker to take that deal.


He is just mad his premise was so easily rebuked. He use to be better, but he's morphed into the others as they've all become dumber by the day.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is there a quote or something from the article you can cut and paste so we're all on the same page about what were arguing about?  Or are you serious with the go re-read the article and come up with my argument for me thing you've got going on here...


The plumber is afraid of making a mistake, so he hides his statements in riddles.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is it at 3.9 and yet wages still aren't going up.
> Trumps economy cost taxpayers $2 Trillion in debt.  If all it's done is created more $10/hr service industry jobs then it doesn't feel to me like we got our money's worth.


Still not growing?

(Federal Reserve Chair Janet Yellen delivering the semiannual testimony on the "Federal Reserve's Supervision and Regulation of the Financial System" before the House Financial Services Committee in Washington.Thomson Reuters) 
*The Federal Reserve says workers across much of the US are seeing modest wage gains........*

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/comes-beige-book-183300354.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The plumber is afraid of making a mistake, so he hides his statements in riddles.


Magoo, don't you just hate those posters that don't, won't or can't cite their sources?
That's not a riddle....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It takes a four year degree to become a teacher, and yet the job probably pays $40k per year in AZ?  Yea I bet they are having a hard time getting teachers as you'd have to be a sucker to take that deal.


Why would it take 4 years when you are teaching a bunch of illegals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So witty, so chic for a third grader. What a buffoon you have become . . . morphing into the others you have lost your shadow.


You ok union boy?
Your track record in here isn't anything to be bragging about. Dummy.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still not growing?
> 
> (Federal Reserve Chair Janet Yellen delivering the semiannual testimony on the "Federal Reserve's Supervision and Regulation of the Financial System" before the House Financial Services Committee in Washington.Thomson Reuters)
> *The Federal Reserve says workers across much of the US are seeing modest wage gains........*
> ...


Quoted from your article:



> _*Employment and Wages*
> Labor markets were reported to be tight or tightening during the period. Employment growth ranged from slight to moderate and most Districts indicated that wages increased modestly. A couple of Districts mentioned layoffs, but even in those Districts, as in other regions, most responding firms were said to have added employment, on net. District reports cited widespread difficulties in finding workers for skilled positions; several also noted problems recruiting for less-skilled jobs. Wages in some Districts were pushed up a bit by increases in the states' minimum wages and most Districts said wage pressures had increased. Many Districts said contacts expect labor markets to continue to tighten in 2017, with wage pressures likely to rise and the pace of hiring to hold steady or increase._


If this is what the $2 Trillion Trumps Tax plan is going to cost the government this year and all we're getting is "modest wage gains" then I'd say we got ripped off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Quoted from your article:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is what the $2 Trillion Trumps Tax plan is going to cost the government this year and all we're getting is "modest wage gains" then I'd say we got ripped off.


Did you not read what you referenced?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Wife just got back from Texas, she hung out with one of her hardcore right-wing friends for a bit there . . . the one who is all over social media about it and actually volunteered for the local Ted Cruz for pres campaign. I would have thought that she would have been a staunch religious zealot . . . turns out she smokes weed, buys it from the guy who lives right above the local Republican office there, is a lush and she thinks everyone in Cali hates Trump (she has said she doesn't want to come here due to the liberal political climate, although it sounds like she'd fit right in in OB or the Haight). Her image of Cali seems to be that of Venice beach or Haight-Asbury . . . just like the nutters in here (Go to a rodeo like I did in Lakeside last weekend and see that Cali is full of Americans of all types . . . and that's what makes us strong and great) Funny how people turn out when you get them off-line.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The plumber is afraid of making a mistake, so he hides his statements in riddles.


You people are too thick to figure it out on your own, so you tell each other over and over what you think about me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is there a quote or something from the article you can cut and paste so we're all on the same page about what were arguing about?  Or are you serious with the go re-read the article and come up with my argument for me thing you've got going on here...


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are too thick to figure it out on your own, so you tell each other over and over what you think about me.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.


Funny how you try to make it about someone else in one post and then in the very next post you prove E's point . . . and it's others who are thick. If it keeps happening with different people it may not be them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you try to make it about someone else in one post and then in the very next post you prove E's point . . . and it's others who are thick. If it keeps happening with different people it may not be them.


You were supposed to quote spola and tell him more about what you think of me.
Baby steps, grasshoppah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You were supposed to quote spola and tell him more about what you think of me.
> Baby steps, grasshoppah.


Izzy use to be a worthwhile read years and years ago back in The Kitchen and then spiraled towards nono-land . . . you will be remembered in a similar light.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are too thick to figure it out on your own, so you tell each other over and over what you think about me.


I know you think you are being clever.

You're not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I know you think you are being clever.
> 
> You're not.


Well, LA-DEE-FRICKIN-DA!
You people are so full of yourselves.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, LA-DEE-FRICKIN-DA!
> You people are so full of yourselves.


Again it seems like you have a point to make, but I really have no idea what it is?


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Well, LA-DEE-FRICKIN-DA!
> You people are so full of yourselves.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again it seems like you have a point to make, but I really have no idea what it is?


He, like lying eyes, is becoming the grumpy old man sitting on the front porch grumbling incoherently about all sorts of things.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like lying eyes, is becoming the grumpy old man sitting on the front porch grumbling incoherently about all sorts of things.


There, that's better.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again it seems like you have a point to make, but I really have no idea what it is?


Duck has been closing in on clueless for sometime....best if you don't go there td.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like lying eyes, is becoming the grumpy old man sitting on the front porch grumbling incoherently about all sorts of things.


Only in your dreams duck...


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Duck has been closing in on clueless for sometime....best if you don't go there td.


Don't know if I can agree.  You might not like his political bend, but Husker shows up with a take that he puts out there and defends.  Ricky... well here's another thread where again maybe you can decipher the nutter- because I don't know what the heck he is talking about.

It's just weird that Ricky seems to always want to jump into the conversation, but he sort of hides his own opinions and just makes fun of how silly everyone else's ideas are.  He's basically that guy at the party whose got his cup, "but he ain't chipped in"...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Izzy use to be a worthwhile read years and years ago back in The Kitchen and then spiraled towards nono-land . . . you will be remembered in a similar light.


Looks like you are the common denominator here and there. 
Just like Wezdumb.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Don't know if I can agree.  You might not like his political bend, but Husker shows up with a take that he puts out there and defends.  Ricky... well here's another thread where again maybe you can decipher the nutter- because I don't know what the heck he is talking about.
> 
> It's just weird that Ricky seems to always want to jump into the conversation, but he sort of hides his own opinions and just makes fun of how silly everyone else's ideas are.  He's basically that guy at the party whose got his cup, "but he ain't chipped in"...


As we say in construction the best way to not make any mistakes is to just stay in your truck . . . doesn't pay well, but there's no risk of making a mistake.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Don't know if I can agree.  You might not like his political bend, but Husker shows up with a take that he puts out there and defends.  Ricky... well here's another thread where again maybe you can decipher the nutter- because I don't know what the heck he is talking about.
> 
> It's just weird that Ricky seems to always want to jump into the conversation, but he sort of hides his own opinions and just makes fun of how silly everyone else's ideas are.  He's basically that guy at the party whose got his cup, "but he ain't chipped in"...


Thanks for carrying me.
I'll be sure to pay you back when and if I ever give a crap.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks for carrying me.
> I'll be sure to pay you back when and if I ever give a crap.


You're probably accustom to others carrying your weight.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks for carrying me.
> I'll be sure to pay you back when and if I ever give a crap.


Doesn't really matter to me whether you give a crap or not.  Like I said before... I just feel like your conversion to angry conservatism is because we made a little too much fun of you back when you used to try and share ideas and now you're scarred and afraid to put yourself out there anymore.  

And if that's the case, if we turned you into an angry nutter... then again I hope you will accept my apologies that such a terrible thing has happened from what was meant to be light hearted political back and forth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Doesn't really matter to me whether you give a crap or not.  Like I said before... I just feel like your conversion to angry conservatism is because we made a little too much fun of you back when you used to try and share ideas and now you're scarred and afraid to put yourself out there anymore.
> 
> And if that's the case, if we turned you into an angry nutter... then again I hope you will accept my apologies that such a terrible thing has happened from what was meant to be light hearted political back and forth.


Easy with handing out credit to yourself td....Aff-leet isn't angry, at least I don't think he is.
I believe he is sublimely reticent & I gotta believe he gets a kick out of yanking the chains of the duck & Magoo....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As we say in construction the best way to not make any mistakes is to just stay in your truck . . . doesn't pay well, but there's no risk of making a mistake.


Is that what we say in construction?
We call bullshit to assholes like you...what a funny little pinheaded duck.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Easy with handing out credit to yourself td....Aff-leet isn't angry, at least I don't think he is.
> I believe he is sublimely reticent & I gotta believe he gets a kick out of yanking the chains of the duck & Magoo....


Sublimely reticent.  Right...


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Easy with handing out credit to yourself td....Aff-leet isn't angry, at least I don't think he is.
> I believe he is sublimely reticent & I gotta believe he gets a kick out of yanking the chains of the duck & Magoo....


It appears he has reached the point where he realizes that his support of t is something people will laugh at for the rest of his life, but not yet reached the point where he will abandon it.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So blinders it is.



*So Dumb you are......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Doesn't really matter to me whether you give a crap or not.  Like I said before... I just feel like your conversion to angry conservatism is because we made a little too much fun of you back when you used to try and share ideas and now you're scarred and afraid to put yourself out there anymore.
> 
> And if that's the case, if we turned you into an angry nutter... then again I hope you will accept my apologies that such a terrible thing has happened from what was meant to be light hearted political back and forth.


Where do you get "angry" from?
Have I insulted you, or attacked you in any way?
If I did, I'm sorry.
Is there any possibility it may be you who needs to lighten up?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears he has reached the point where he realizes that his support of t is something people will laugh at for the rest of his life, but not yet reached the point where he will abandon it.


It appears you may need to call the nurse to change your under britches.
Just a guess.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It appears you may need to call the nurse to change your under britches.
> Just a guess.


Nothing about your t-rump-nuzzling causes me any digestive disorder.  How about you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing about your t-rump-nuzzling causes me any digestive disorder.  How about you?


It was just a guess.
Sour disposition = sour patch in the under britches.
I'm not judging.
I'm gonna need a underpants changer someday too, God willing.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing about your t-rump-nuzzling causes me any digestive disorder.  How about you?









*Spola........is digestive disorder.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're probably accustom to others carrying your weight.


That's a good one, union boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Quoted from your article:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is what the $2 Trillion Trumps Tax plan is going to cost the government this year and all we're getting is "modest wage gains" then I'd say we got ripped off.


It just went into effect....patience grasshopper....in due time...


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where do you get "angry" from?
> Have I insulted you, or attacked you in any way?
> If I did, I'm sorry.
> Is there any possibility it may be you who needs to lighten up?


GW preached "compassionate conservatism."  Trump and his followers on the other hand seem to prefer a much more "angry" style of conservatism.
You're a gung-ho Trump supporter, and that makes you an angry conservative in my book...


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It just went into effect....patience grasshopper....in due time...


How long we got to wait?  
I only bring it up because we just put $2 Trillon on the nation's credit card for this year.  I believe we're slated to put another $2 Trillion plus again next year...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How long we got to wait?
> I only bring it up because we just put $2 Trillon on the nation's credit card for this year.  I believe we're slated to put another $2 Trillion plus again next year...


Most folks are just getting their returns back from last year....next years returns will reflect the changes.
Unemployment is extremely low, more folks filling returns next year, more taxes collected, more money in the treasury....
Economic growth continues, more money reinvested creating more growth and opportunity...bla bla bla....
Trump says he won't sign another spending increase...what do you think? Believe him? 
If things go your way, the Democrats will control the purse strings and we all know how fiscally conservative they are.....
The deficit will go down as tax revenues increase and spending decreases...your concerns disappear...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> GW preached "compassionate conservatism."  Trump and his followers on the other hand seem to prefer a much more "angry" style of conservatism.
> You're a gung-ho Trump supporter, and that makes you an angry conservative in my book...


A lawless 8 years has it's consequences and we sure the hell didn't vote for that bastard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> GW preached "compassionate conservatism."  Trump and his followers on the other hand seem to prefer a much more "angry" style of conservatism.
> You're a gung-ho Trump supporter, and that makes you an angry conservative in my book...


Winning doesnt make me angry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A lawless 8 years has it's consequences and we sure the hell didn't vote for that bastard.


Who is we? Many voted for Obama twice and then Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Winning doesnt make me angry.


Funny, you didn't claim to be on Trump's side until the election results were in, then you jumped on the train. So how did you personally "win"? I know, I know you just want to see people pissed off like you always are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, you didn't claim to be on Trump's side until the election results were in, then you jumped on the train. So how did you personally "win"? I know, I know you just want to see people pissed off like you always are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is we? Many voted for Obama twice and then Trump.


You know who we iz, don't be dumb. It iz everyone you think, Iz, Ricky, Lion, nono, Multi, Bear and of course, the good Sheriff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, you didn't claim to be on Trump's side until the election results were in, then you jumped on the train. So how did you personally "win"? I know, I know you just want to see people pissed off like you always are.


At least we now know for sure, without a doubt, you aren't above lying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least we now know for sure, without a doubt, you aren't above lying.


So show where I have lied. I have been around bantering with these guys for over 8 years and pay attention to where they are going with their opinions. Aff-leet, B-ear Crap, Bernie Sanders, Ricky Fandango aka the plumber may have moved to the Trump position but did so slowly and cautiously like he always does (he rarely gets out of the truck and when he does he does so slowly). As he, the plumber, rarely brings up or discusses policy it is the anger factor amongst the rest of America and the world (mostly liberals) that he appreciates, just like most Trump "supporters".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So show where I have lied. I have been around bantering with these guys for over 8 years and pay attention to where they are going with their opinions. Aff-leet, B-ear Crap, Bernie Sanders, Ricky Fandango aka the plumber may have moved to the Trump position but did so slowly and cautiously like he always does (he rarely gets out of the truck and when he does he does so slowly). As he, the plumber, rarely brings up or discusses policy it is the anger factor amongst the rest of America and the world (mostly liberals) that he appreciates, just like most Trump "supporters".


You're babbling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So show where I have lied. I have been around bantering with these guys for over 8 years and pay attention to where they are going with their opinions. Aff-leet, B-ear Crap, Bernie Sanders, Ricky Fandango aka the plumber may have moved to the Trump position but did so slowly and cautiously like he always does (he rarely gets out of the truck and when he does he does so slowly). As he, the plumber, rarely brings up or discusses policy it is the anger factor amongst the rest of America and the world (mostly liberals) that he appreciates, just like most Trump "supporters".


I posted many times Ricky's post that supported trump presidency election, you know it and continue to lie about it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I posted many times Ricky's post that supported trump presidency election, you know it and continue to lie about it.


I'm an old retired duffer, refresh my memory.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I posted many times Ricky's post that supported trump presidency election, you know it and continue to lie about it.


He's trying to yank my chain.
Only espola believes him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's trying to yank my chain.
> Only espola believes him.


You were on the fence and you know it, you have been trying to change that narrative ever since. What, did you make maybe one post hoping he would get elected, after the convention? The rest was ridge running.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> How long we got to wait?
> I only bring it up because we just put $2 Trillon on the nation's credit card for this year.  I believe we're slated to put another $2 Trillion plus again next year...


*Only " Time " will tell......now what !*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You were on the fence and you know it, you have been trying to change that narrative ever since. What, did you make maybe one post hoping he would get elected, after the convention? The rest was ridge running.



*You have facts to support that accusation.......*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm an old retired duffer, refresh my memory.



*How about tell the TRUTH....*

*You're a LIAR.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm an old retired duffer, refresh my memory.


Like I said, you aren't above lying. I wouldn't expect anything more from Jimmy Hoffa wannabe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So show where I have lied. I have been around bantering with these guys for over 8 years and pay attention to where they are going with their opinions. Aff-leet, B-ear Crap, Bernie Sanders, Ricky Fandango aka the plumber may have moved to the Trump position but did so slowly and cautiously like he always does (he rarely gets out of the truck and when he does he does so slowly). As he, the plumber, rarely brings up or discusses policy it is the anger factor amongst the rest of America and the world (mostly liberals) that he appreciates, just like most Trump "supporters".


Affleet came out early in support for Trump you f'n lying sack of shit....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like I said, you aren't above lying. I wouldn't expect anything more from Jimmy Hoffa wannabe.


So you can't show me the one single post where the plumber said he leaned towards Trump before Nov. 8th?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you can't show me the one single post where the plumber said he leaned towards Trump before Nov. 8th?


Who cares?
I dont.
You swear up and down I didnt, and espola is convinced I will be cowering in shame for doing so.
You're both way too concerned about me.
(although I am flattered)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who cares?
> I dont.
> You swear up and down I didnt, and espola is convinced I will be cowering in shame for doing so.
> You're both way too concerned about me.
> (although I am flattered)


I admire the fact that you will not lie about it and I will admit you certainly weren't a never Trumper so we can leave it at that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I admire the fact that you will not lie about it and I will admit you certainly weren't a never Trumper so we can leave it at that.


You can believe whatever you want.
Its a free country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can believe whatever you want.
> Its a free country.


"Plausible deniability"


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Plausible deniability"



*Mueller...Mueller....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Ted Cruz called YOU out !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ted Cruz called YOU out !*


I think Ted was trying to make it clear that he's not a switch hitter.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

*Rodents aren't discriminatory......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Ted was trying to make it clear that he's not a switch hitter.


 . . . or into beastiality?


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . or into beastiality?



*That's nice......more insight to your twisted mind....*


----------

